# My theme song for the day...



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

This pretty much summarizes how I feel today..

"Gotta Get Up" by Jill Scott
"I don't want to go work today, I want to stay home and play video games... I wanna chill for real, I don't know how you feel, But sometimes I feel like I'm working for nuthin', trying to get sumthin' Everywhere I turn there's a bill standing out swim the river climb the hill, complacency you aint gone get me no no...."

Is it Friday yet??


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

LOL I feel the same way today!!!!! For some reason, it was a big struggle getting up and going to the gym this morning. I really wanted to stay and snuggle with my furbabies (and DH)!!!! I am drinking my new "obsession" right now, a large unsweetened iced tea from Dunkin Donuts. All this caffeine and I still fell tired!  I better start getting some work done , I have a list of experiment deadlines sitting in front of me and instead I am looking at pictures of cute puppies!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

As you can see, I am spending the morning trolling all the forums... hahaha

I am seriously thinking of leaving early, picking up Castro from day care, hitting the sample sale, and just going home... to my video games... and the hubby, of course.. 

And oh - I have been a big fan of the large sweetened iced tea from McDonalds (with a side of their southern style chicken sammich)... 

Did I mentioned I truly need to get back on my diet??


----------

